
Ask HN: Best books on meditation? - Im_a_throw_away
Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;ve seen a lot of comments here lately about the power of meditation.<p>What book would you recommend to someone who wants to try meditation?<p>Thanks!
======
saskurambo
Meditation today is a term must abused with many differente significances.
Meditation is a state of conscious. The tecnics of meditation are used for
create the condition for the manifestation of this state. Mediation can't be
learned in a book. The best mode is learning it from a master. And one of the
best clean way for me is Zen with zazen. In yoga sutra of Patanjali mediation
is considered one of the high level of yoga, level that is reached after a
long practice of other yoga levels (asana,pranayama,prathyara and dharana)

------
Broken_Hippo
I've tried meditation a few times, and finally found something that seems to
work with my brain (I can explain but it doesn't answer your question). In the
meantime, I tried reading a good deal and learning what I could, so here are
the things that stand out for me.

Lots of folks enjoy "Mindfulness in Plain English", and it does a good job of
explaining some things, and it got recommended to me over and over again.

For something more in-depth, check out "meditation for dummies". It is a
decent introduction to meditation.

For a more realistic viewpoint on meditation, check out Sam Harris. He was
pretty skeptical, and seems to not over-inflate the results though he's an
obvious believer.

Lastly, I recommend watching Shinzen Young on Youtube. He was really more of a
turning point for me, and gives a good deal of flexibility in methods.

------
sheff
"The Mind Illuminated" ( [https://www.amazon.com/Mind-Illuminated-Complete-
Meditation-...](https://www.amazon.com/Mind-Illuminated-Complete-Meditation-
Integrating/dp/0990847705) ) is very good, and contains all you need for your
practice.

The author is both a long term meditator and used to be a neuroscience
professor. The book teaches meditation in a stage by stage way which is very
easy to follow.

Another excellent book is "Mindfulness, Bliss, and Beyond: A Meditator's
Handbook" ([https://www.amazon.com/Mindfulness-Bliss-Beyond-
Meditators-H...](https://www.amazon.com/Mindfulness-Bliss-Beyond-Meditators-
Handbook/dp/0861712757/)).

------
elbasti
I very much enjoyed "Mindfulness in Plain English"

------
Pishky
Anything by Joko Beck. It talks about meditation in the context of daily
living. Highly recommended.

